# Need help with collections



## tlhkindle (Aug 3, 2011)

New to board, hope I am posting in the right place. I'm trying to set up "collections", can't access, the word collections is in grey and can't click on it. I am connected to wifi, I have accessed amazon server numerous times. These seem to be the two issues I have found online for causing this. Probably something simple I am missing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi tlhkindle, welcome to Kindleboards!

Can you confirm exactly where the word 'collections' is greyed out? Do you mean at the top of the Home screen where you have the choice to sort by 'most recent first', 'title', 'author' and 'collection' or do you mean when you press Menu and among the choices listed is 'create new collection'?

If it's the former, it will be greyed out until you've made at least one collection. As for the other, the menu item should be available - but there is another way to do it. On the Home screen put the cursor on one of your books, press right on the five way and you should get a list of options including 'add to collection'. Click on that and you should get the option to 'create a new collection'.

Are either of those options working?


----------

